# رائحة الامونيا تفوح من الصابون السائل



## م / محمد عوض (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء لقد حدثت معى مشكلة فى الصابون السائل وهى رائحة الامونيا ( النشادر ) تفوح من الصابون السائل فى قبل آخر خطوه وهى وضع اللون .
مع العلم أننى استخدم نفس الطريقة والمقادير فى نفس البرميل كل مره
الاختلاف الوحيد فى هذه المرة هو استخدامى لملح ليمون صناعى كمادة حافظة ( استيرك اسيد ) ولم تظهر الرائحة الا بعد وضع اللون وهو اللون الاصفر الذى استخدمه كل مرة.
والمواد التى استخدمها هى:
سلفونيك
صودا سائلة
تكسابون
تايلوز
بولى اكريمالد
فورمالين ـــــــــــــــ استبدلته هذه المره بـ ملح الليمون
لون اصفر
بعد ذلك اضع الرائحة
هل حدث خطأ فى وضع ملح الليمون ؟ 
أم ماذا حدث ؟
وما هى طرق العلاج؟
وأكرر نفس المرات السابقة بنفس الطريقه عدا ماذكرته
أرجو الافادة من ذوى الخبرة
أخيكم محمد عوض مهندس الكترونيات


----------



## الشيخروفى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

على فكرة لو عايز تستخدم ملح اللمون كمادة حافظة لازم يكون غذائى مش صناعى والله اعلم وفقكم الله


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الشيخروفى قال:


> على فكرة لو عايز تستخدم ملح اللمون كمادة حافظة لازم يكون غذائى مش صناعى والله اعلم وفقكم الله


انا كمان عندى شك فى ذلك الامر ربما كما قلت
على اي حال اشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

يبدو اننى الوحيد الذى استخدمت هذا الملح ( ملح الليمون الصناعى ) ومافيش حد عنده فكره خالص !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohammadelrayees (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل عند استخدام ملح ليمون مائي او المونوهيدرايت فيجب ان ايكون الوسط متعادل تماما والنقاط التي اعلى من 7.5 بي اتش تهر فيها رائحة النشادر اي انها تظهر في الوسط القلوي فيجب ظبط التعادل لكي تختفي رائحة النشادر وملح الليمون الصناعي يستخدم للتغليظ وليس كمادة حافظة


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

حط شوية فورمالين


----------

